# Finally putting the new trailer to work



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Finally after looking at it just sitting there in the driveway, I get to use my new trailer tomorrow morning. Never thought I would be so excited about towing a trailer down the road. Hopefully in the next few weeks I can have my graphics done on it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

SWEET! Some killer graphic would look sweet on that. :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Gabe. The lettering is going to be in "Metalic Gold" My graphics guy showed me a sample the other day and I think it should stand out pretty well on the black :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Ready to start a new job tomorrow. Soon as I finish it I can do some much needed shelves.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Woodland that is like mine, only black and you have barn doors I have the ramp. What did that put you back? Nothing NOTHING like having a trailer to work out of.. best damn money I have spent!

Lookin good man, get those loadrunner stickers off there though man.. I did that with mine (the graphix place took em off)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

$3000 by the time I paid sales tax, registration, etc. My graphics guy said he would remove the Loadrunner stickers for me.


----------

